# The Future of SlingShot Technology



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello from Australia!
Like many on this forum I picked up slinging because it reminded me of the good old days of forked branches and elastic, trying to shoot the rabbits in the hay shed as a kid. I made my return to slingshot shooting about a year ago and have since learned a thing or two and seen some pretty cool stuff. One day I was surfing the web looking for a new slingshot when I came across the 'Judge G3' Slingshot. At first I was skeptical about putting all this extra stuff on a slingshot (who needs it right, when we used to make do with a tree branch and elastic bands) but I decided to purchase anyway.


























After receiving this monster and playing around with it for a couple of days I realised that both my accuracy and power had seemed to increase due to the fold down mouse traps (which have a sight) I was amazed and it got me thinking what other amazing technology is out there in the world of slingshots? 
Cheers 
-Viro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

For me slingshots are about times past. No lasers or sights, no optics, no cameras or GPS enabling. A stick, rubber, pouch and projectile. If I want to get a little crazy, I attach a paracord lanyard or use a Poly frame. I guess I just prefer simpler....record players & canoes over mp3 and speed boats.

I'm interested to see if anyone has any other gadgets to make them better shooters, but can't say I've seen any myself.

That thing looks like something out of Dredd. 

PS...is that a hand hit I see or something unrelated? How about a video of this thing in action?


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Haha yes that's a hand hit mate. Different slingshot is to blame for that one though. Next time I take it out I'll get a few videos. Currently just waiting for some more 8mm balls to arrive in the mail. I'm not game to try shooting pebbles out of this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its interesting. I'd tend to agree with brucered on that. But having also recently rekindled my 'love' and seeing whats going on whether a bow sight type arrangement might work somehow... target or hunter type pin setup - even sketched one out the other day.

But think generally the attraction of SS - well at least for me is the simplicity and the skill required to use well and accurately. Let alone the craftsmanship of some of the ones around - I really like that. The idea I can make something thats real pretty, that I made myself, and tuned infinitely, that I can use to do something I really like doing, where I really like to be... Thats kinda special.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh for sure Matt. I had a beautiful wooden sling I made from skateboard deck ply. I spent days on end gluing, whittling, sanding, and finishing this slingshot and the end result was nothing short of perfect. But of course all good things must come to an end, all the handle hits over the 1000s of shots out of it destroyed the fork. I must make another like it sometime soon.

The simplicity in classic slingshots is bliss, but sometimes it's nice to experiment with some of the cool new toys of 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You know - I used to think that. I fish and do archery a lot as well. Used to have or want the the latest everything, in the expectation that new kit and approaches make things easier and better... Then I tried fishing with a pole... tried Tenkara... Compound bow replaced for a recurve... its way more fun - and its not like I catch or shoot less either... And the equipment is minimal so easy to get around with. Being that I now live in the UK thats kinda important especially for SS as I need something thats pocketable ideally due to the laws and the likely spots I'd be shooting in.

Regarding super power. If you can bag a hare on the run at 30 meters with an old Milbro - then its obviously up to the job. Granted a newer tech one with some form of scope etc. would be nice but it does the same thing. Overpowering can in fact be detrimental.

I had a chat to a professional hunter friend of mine (I'm from South Africa) about hunting with bows, as I was looking at a 70' over a 60' - His comment was surprising: 60' would bring down almost anything I'd be likely after in the bush (up to Eland), and the advantage is I'd pull it easier - and therefore shoot it more and longer, so the better more accurate choice (if you take the shooter and bow as a package).

The fact is you'll probably always end up with 2 groups the bleeding edge high-tech bunch - and the traditionalists. You'll probably find they fiddle with the other from time to time, but they'll have a preference to what they shoot and for what.

I'd propose that new tech would be more likely in materials and manufacturing. Frames, elastics...


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

I must say it's an experience more than it may seem. It's a different feeling from shooting anything else. The only way to describe it is it feels dampened and much more pleasurable to shoot. In conjunction with the armrest it hardly shifts from pre to post shot.
Also not to mention I haven't had a hand slap with it yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

For me, now, slingshot shooting is Zen and although I respect technology very much, in this sense technology would only stand in the way.

To be more precise, I grew up with barebacks made out of car tires and for me even "two-pronged" slingshot was technologically unacceptable until I was 33, when I finally embraced it..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks like it has excellent heft. :thumbsup:


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> Looks like it has excellent heft. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate! I must also add that I spent less on this slingshot then you see a lot of classic or hand made slingshots going for. Depending on what accessories come with it, the general price is around $60-$100 AUS ($50-90 USD). Also I've heard a lot of good reviews about the Judge G3 being used as a slingbow.

Only downside I can think of about it is that it is Chinese made  but that being said quality is very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Unless it's compact fits in my back pocket not interested. If I want some big bulky thing to shoot why bother with a, slingshot in the first place just go out and by a gun .
One of the best things about a slingshot is its quiet shooting light weight simplicity and compact size .
That thing defeats the purpose of a slingshot in my opinion .
Now if technology can make one that fits into all that then I'm all for it


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh absolutely I totally understand that. This was more bought as a toy than a tool of practicality. I still have my everyday sling I carry around in my pocket. But I must say if they do find a way to integrate mousetraps into a pocket sling I will definitely be interested.

Maybe someone on this forum would love to take this idea and draw something up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Also found this online tonight. Another cool way of using springs to assist.










Also here is the totally overkill version on mine. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I guess I am with brucered on this one. I have seen some similar and even "fancier" (If that fits) but couldn't bring myself to buy one. I will however confess to buying the Dankung "Iron Hero" from link below not long after I got back into slingshots. Current production has stainless rollers instead of brass. It is FREAKING HEAVY!!!

I bought it with a curiosity towards it's engineering and design instead of looks because it is a far cry from "pretty". That said the machining is absolutely superb even by American standards.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/iron-hero-slingshot_1088?nosto=nosto-page-product2

My thoughts on it:

Is it a radically different design? Yes but they should have made it from aluminum and stopped adding "features" beyond the rotating head. The pulley system does nothing that I can tell except add a lot more weight.

This slingshot with a deeper fork gap, aluminum build and ONLY the rotating head option with flat band TTF forks would have a lot of appeal to me.

Can I shoot it better than my cheapest poly slingshot? Absolutely not!!

Would I carry it? Well... No, it's too darned heavy to carry around so other than a very rare session in the back yard range it gets no use.

Could it be deadly? Oh certainly it could. It weighs about a pound and a half of stainless steel so I expect you could bludgeon most anything to death with it.

Knowing what I know after owning it would I have still bought it? Yes, I probably would. It is in fact an interesting piece based on it's machining quality alone but not at all practical.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

brucered said:


> PS...is that a hand hit I see or something unrelated?


Well brucered, I have one of those hand hits that is just about totally healed I got a couple of weeks ago. I bought every injection molded Poly Carbonate design Bill Hays makes except the Top Shot (I'll get it later). I watched some videos showing just how tough this poly carbonate material is and how it shrugs off fork hits so I was thinking....."I simply have to piss on this electric fence for myself" So.. I grabbed a Ranger OTT and went outside for an adventure in intentional fork and frame hits. Well all the hype about the material is spot on. After many fork and frame hits there's not a mark on it. I got a little too carried away attempting one of several frame hits and hit my hand full throttle. As you may have guessed my experimenting came to an abrupt end at that point 

Proof positive, I'm not a complete idiot..... Parts of me are missing


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

viro.venom said:


> Hello from Australia!
> Like many on this forum I picked up slinging because it reminded me of the good old days of forked branches and elastic, trying to shoot the rabbits in the hay shed as a kid. I made my return to slingshot shooting about a year ago and have since learned a thing or two and seen some pretty cool stuff. One day I was surfing the web looking for a new slingshot when I came across the 'Judge G3' Slingshot. At first I was skeptical about putting all this extra stuff on a slingshot (who needs it right, when we used to make do with a tree branch and elastic bands) but I decided to purchase anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Viro,

I am very glad you like your new slingshot and commend you on trying something radically different. As you probably already know something like that isn't for everyone and everyone has their own idea of what looks good for a slingshot. Personally I shy away from most anything that has a wrist brace and won't fit my pocket. Every now and then I look at VERY radical slingshots like the one in the link below but so far I have managed to sober up before hitting the "buy it now" button 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-metal-machinery-Bearing-sliding-Slingshot-easily-loaded-Hunting-Catapult-/282310582863?hash=item41bb05a24f:g:QXMAAOSw-0xYQtsJ


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There's always this bad boy 

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/giant-tibetan-mastiff-slingshot-laser-infrared-sight-b_2193?nosto=nosto-page-product3

On the Judge - I'd be keen to figure out its velocity that it flings vs against a more regular wrist braced design. If the leverage effect could be duplicated by pseudo tapering, or different band attachment approach... Something that ramps the pull initially.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

I've checked out that Dankung before and am really keen to purchase one. The concept of the laser moving with the bands makes a helluva lot more sense than just strapping a laser on the bottom and developing a shooting style to hit where it's pointing.

If I'm not mistaken there's a video on YouTube stating that mousetraps, although not overly significant, do increase initial velocity. The Judge G3 is advertised with (310fps) I'm guessing with 6-8mm balls. Though i can vouch for the increased power first hand. Not having to compensate for drop past 20 yards does make plinking pests a bit easier.

Also got some ammo in the mail today so should be able to get a video for you gents very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Also found a video of a bloke shooting arrows from one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What I'm thinking - is if you have say thicker tube (or rather heavier pull elastic) for around 1/3 of the length of a main thinner tube - and if the thicker tube is attached more inboard - if it would create a similar leverage thats a simpler approach to the same end goal...

This system suites slingbows and especially for bow fishing well as its cheaper, simpler, more robust and smaller. So what makes this approach though generally less suitable for most slingshot hunting makes it great for arrow shooting.

However as you're in Oz - that mean you can't hunt with a braced one (you guys have some strict SS laws)?


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> viro.venom said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from Australia!
> ...


Oh pal you have no idea how many times I've had the similar style thing, if not the same one in my shopping cart with the curser hovering on the buy button. I just can't see the practicality behind them though. They're the size of a lingthow .303
Where am I meant to take that?!

But I did discover something along the same concept that is much more compact for around $90-$100 USD. This one looks like it'd fit in a backpack or bag. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bullpup slinggun


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> What I'm thinking - is if you have say thicker tube (or rather heavier pull elastic) for around 1/3 of the length of a main thinner tube - and if the thicker tube is attached more inboard - if it would create a similar leverage thats a simpler approach to the same end goal...
> 
> This system suites slingbows and especially for bow fishing well as its cheaper, simpler, more robust and smaller. So what makes this approach though generally less suitable for most slingshot hunting makes it great for arrow shooting.
> 
> However as you're in Oz - that mean you can't hunt with a braced one (you guys have some strict SS laws)?


I just unscrew the brace when I shoot game with it to make sure I don't get in trouble. You just take the picatinny rail off the bottom and the armrest clips in and out. And to secure it you just screw the pic rail back on. I do however like slings with armrests while shooting groups and doing long shots just for that extra bit of stability when using heavier bands.

How do y'all feel about possibly a slingshot designed with compound bow style cams that release a little at full draw? Would make for much more stable shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Bullpup slinggun


Have you ever used one of these slingguns?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No - not yet . But Bill Hayes has a few plans knocking around here or on youtube to build (and there are others - look up Joerge Sprave - he has loads of fun). For me its simply not a practical thing to build or use at the moment.

The one question that crops up - is at what point does the complexity of a slingshot become unpractical, costly, or redundant to other equipment thats better suited... bows/crossbows/guns...?

I've used wrist braced slingshots - but don't tend to hunt with them as they are too bulky. For me simpler and smaller is where its at practically.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

The difference between slingguns and guns/cross/compound bows that makes me want to get one is firstly the legalities, secondly the noise and lastly is just simply, it's a cool toy to add to any mans collection!

Practicality on the other hand id have to say is not in its favour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Found BH's videos on here - search for Sling Rifle


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jorg Sprave (Slingshot Channel) did a lot of studies on all these add on gimmicks. He spent a lot of time on springs and rollers, especially. Dig through his stuff and you will find what several of us have found testing this type of stuff out.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

I just find it confusing that so many people straight off the bat excuse this stuff as junk without giving it a go for themselves.

I competed in long range shooting a few years back. I had a $9000 rifle that you couldn't shoot standing if you tried. Is it practical for everyone's uses? Nope. Doesn't mean it was junk though. It's my proudest firearm and it suited that task perfectly. Of course if I go out stalking I'm going to take a lightweight .308 rather than a 30lb .338!

My point is I think people shouldn't be so fast to judge the new technology. Just because it's not what we grew up with, doesn't mean it doesn't have a purpose in the slingshot shooting community!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No-one from what I can tell are actually saying its junk... Couple of people say actually they'd like to try it out even. Personally I think the Judge is simply too complex - too much to work loose or break for marginal gain... and wonder as a result if there's a simpler solution to that problem.

Where the 'problem' lies is that most of the guys here are more about skills (generalising) to making as well as shooting slingshots. They'd see add-ons that make it easier to shoot accurately as going against those skills, and unnecessary to the fork'n'lastic simplicity. That by using complex systems your essentially breaking the laws of SS etiquette ...

Thats not to say there is no place for these, or no interest either. We all need blokes like you to try these thing out


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

"This was more bought as a toy than a tool of practicality."

- I understand the statement above. It qualifies the slingshot appropriately as a novelty or a conversation piece.

But it doesn't square with this statement:​​
"My point is I think people shouldn't be so fast to judge the new technology. Just because it's not what we grew up with, doesn't mean it doesn't have a purpose in the slingshot shooting community! "

-Because you've already judged it to be superfluous yourself, something to be played with- not to be taken seriously...

The Zen path I've chosen to pursue this hobby dictates simple rigs and simple dynamics, an invitation to attenuation- if you will. Soaking-up all that "feel" with gadgetry is counter-productive, imho, especially for marginal gains, as Matt noted.

There's a movement afoot to recognize *T*otally *U*gly* R*etraction *D*evices, aka TurdSlings, for the novelty, heinousness, and comic relief they provide.

If you'd like this monstrosity to be considered, I have the ear of the originator.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> There's always this bad boy
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/giant-tibetan-mastiff-slingshot-laser-infrared-sight-b_2193?nosto=nosto-page-product3
> 
> On the Judge - I'd be keen to figure out its velocity that it flings vs against a more regular wrist braced design. If the leverage effect could be duplicated by pseudo tapering, or different band attachment approach... Something that ramps the pull initially.


Yep... I'm guilty of looking at the stranger stuff at Dankung and came across this:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/giant-tibetan-mastiff-slingshot-laser-infrared-sight_2192?nosto=nosto-page-product1

First thoughts...."well maybe, not like I have to show it to anyone".... Then I looked at all the pictures and saw the gold grips.. then my thoughts were "NO!!!, **** NO!! That thing screams PIMP"

I'm still waiting for depleted uranium slingshot ammo to go on sale


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> However as you're in Oz - that mean you can't hunt with a braced one (you guys have some strict SS laws)?


Funny how folks in Germany (and other places) where you can't own a slingshot with a wrist brace seem to desire to own one and folks in the US where they are sold in almost all big box stores for the most part could care less about them. I will admit to having a few Barnett Black Widows but only because I found them for $7 each delivered. Once I change the bands to something lighter like Theraband red or yellow and change that HUGE pouch to one from my Performance Catapult pouch stock they are great little shooters. They do indeed have the wrist brace that you can remove or leave on as you please. Even with the brace they fold to fit a back pocket...sort of anyway


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > However as you're in Oz - that mean you can't hunt with a braced one (you guys have some strict SS laws)?
> ...


Funny that


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

this is like trying to convince a room full of chefs that a slap-chop is better than their knife...

No. it. just. bloody. isn't. better. you have a big ole handsmack and hundred dollar mousetrap for a reason.. I'm thinking inexperience.. sorry dude. If I wanted to test the toughness of a material, I'd shoot it in my catchbox,, brilliant peeps don't intentionally try and blow their own hand off, and compensate their mistakes by buying Terminator of all weapons.... perhaps a shockley would suit your lofty needs..?.

not meaning to insult,, just a bit of conjecture to start off the day...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Maybe I am old fashioned and, too much of a minimalist/purest but, in my opinion, those are a bastardization of an already great thing.

I was shopping for fishing lures one day and an older gentleman (about 90+ years) walked up to me as I was looking at some really expensive/fancy lures. I asked him what he thought about one of them called a kicking frog (the legs extend and retract) and he chuckled and said, "well it obviously catches stuff, you are about to waste your hard earned money on it!" And he grabbed some cheap rubber grubs and a pack of cheap jigheads and walked away...Lol...

I now stick to the basics while my friends buy all that fancy crap, and I out fish/catch them every time we go out to the lake.

The more the technology you add (springs, joints, bells, n whistles) the more chances of a failure....Why take something that is so perfectly designed (simplistic) and make it more complicated....Honestly, a frame just has to be well balanced and comfortable...Everything after that is up to the shooter..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Agree wholeheartedly Mikmaq. When something works well in its simplest form, radical change becomes nothing more than adulteration... My God, look what they've done to the Big Mac Mikmaq. You can't just cut it in half or eat two of 'em; no, you need Junior and Grand versions... Really?-

The future is in the rubber. Always has been. Because exploding ammo isn't likely to become legal anytime soon.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Agree wholeheartedly Mikmaq. When something works well in its simplest form, radical change becomes nothing more than adulteration... My God, look what they've done to the Big Mac Mikmaq. You can't just cut it in half or eat two of 'em; no, you need Junior and Grand versions... Really?-
> 
> The future is in the rubber. Always has been. Because exploding ammo isn't likely to become legal anytime soon.


Yup...adding bacon to a Big Mac is like adding an extra coat of BLO or tru-oil to a gorgeous natty... Doesn't change it...Just makes it a little better 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Agree wholeheartedly Mikmaq. When something works well in its simplest form, radical change becomes nothing more than adulteration... My God, look what they've done to the Big Mac Mikmaq. You can't just cut it in half or eat two of 'em; no, you need Junior and Grand versions... Really?-
> 
> The future is in the rubber. Always has been. Because exploding ammo isn't likely to become legal anytime soon.


The rubber can always be improved...But a functional frame is all anyone needs, or will ever need...
Anyone that needs more just has to get a bow or a high powered air rifle...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> this is like trying to convince a room full of chefs that a slap-chop is better than their knife...
> 
> No. it. just. bloody. isn't. better. you have a big ole handsmack and hundred dollar mousetrap for a reason.. I'm thinking inexperience.. sorry dude. If I wanted to test the toughness of a material, I'd shoot it in my catchbox,, brilliant peeps don't intentionally try and blow their own hand off, and compensate their mistakes by buying Terminator of all weapons.... perhaps a shockley would suit your lofty needs..?.
> 
> not meaning to insult,, just a bit of conjecture to start off the day...


I tend to agree (in a civilized manner of course.) By far best to overcome any form or shooting errors by practice instead of gadgetry. Raw power?...I'd just use a gun.

I will add that the more "stuff" you put on a slingshot, the more stuff you can break or have malfunction...and in time...it will most likely do just that.

I'm still waiting on my Chinese depleted uranium ball ammo to shoot in my slingshot. I bet I could kill a squirrel wiff dem kinda balls at 100 yards 

I plan on shootin' em outa my imaginary TTFPFS (It has "fly by wire" and "heat seeking technology")


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay guys... Time to stop the hate... It's his thing, with his money. He's taken the plunge and bought something FAR different than traditional. Chances are good he will in coming months be shooting an Axiom, Beanflip, Scout, SPS, Pocket Predator or even a full custom from one of the makers on the forums. So I say let the man play with his thing without judgement 

That did come out right....right?? :uhoh:

One more on the weird stuff.... You can bet yer butt that one of these nights when I'm surfin' eBay while under the influence I'm gonna hit the "buy it now" button on one of these or one like it and add a flashlight, laser site, offset red-dot site, heck maybe a bayonet too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282311246118?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Then you guys can really have a laugh. Practical? Heck no. Useful? Probably not. Get some laughs with it... You bet


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

There's no hate Five. There's a marvelling and a subtle melancholy, but no hate.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> Okay guys... Time to stop the hate... It's his thing, with his money. He's taken the plunge and bought something FAR different than traditional. Chances are good he will in coming months be shooting an Axiom, Beanflip, Scout, SPS, Pocket Predator or even a full custom from one of the makers on the forums. So I say let the man play with his thing without judgement
> 
> That did come out right....right?? :uhoh:
> 
> ...


Pouch alignment is awful on that...


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys... Time to stop the hate... It's his thing, with his money. He's taken the plunge and bought something FAR different than traditional. Chances are good he will in coming months be shooting an Axiom, Beanflip, Scout, SPS, Pocket Predator or even a full custom from one of the makers on the forums. So I say let the man play with his thing without judgement
> ...


Yes it is but how the heck do you get 8 separate tubes in harmony. Still gonna buy one on a whiskey drunk some day. It will probably be like "the morning after" ...regrets. But gonna do it anyway.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If I had one of those here Granny Smith would have Animal Welfare Services on speed dial.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Fiveshooter said:


> Okay guys... Time to stop the hate... It's his thing, with his money. He's taken the plunge and bought something FAR different than traditional. Chances are good he will in coming months be shooting an Axiom, Beanflip, Scout, SPS, Pocket Predator or even a full custom from one of the makers on the forums. So I say let the man play with his thing without judgement
> 
> That did come out right....right?? :uhoh:
> 
> ...


I'm not hating on anyone. If that's what it sounds like, I am sorry..
And my apologies to @viro.venom if my comments offended him in anyway. I was just giving my honest opinion and explanation...Maybe some things are better off not said, but I assure you, it wasn't said to be mean..

I'm not judging anyone..I used to buy the same kind of gadgets...I know the allure all too well 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

viro.venom said:


> Hello from Australia!
> Like many on this forum I picked up slinging because it reminded me of the good old days of forked branches and elastic, trying to shoot the rabbits in the hay shed as a kid. I made my return to slingshot shooting about a year ago and have since learned a thing or two and seen some pretty cool stuff. One day I was surfing the web looking for a new slingshot when I came across the 'Judge G3' Slingshot. At first I was skeptical about putting all this extra stuff on a slingshot (who needs it right, when we used to make do with a tree branch and elastic bands) but I decided to purchase anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


This is not a new slingshot, but very inspiring to me. Thanks for sharing! Energy IN - Efficiency - Waste - Energy OUT. This story is simple. Is this slingshot ideal? I don't think, but it is cool, exciting and fun! It has the look and the potential. Regarding to your question about future slingshots and future technology... it is constantly evolving. Slowly. It seems to be obvious to use advantages of mechanics, but efficiency usually plays a role and things needs to be proven.

Slingshots are not "rigid systems". There are tons of variables. You know the challenge to master these variables is highly addictive. Sights - Pulleys - Lasers - Springs - Weights? If you want, why not, but you can also go bare and shoot the hairs of an ant.

Learn slingshots is a journey and I do hope you are enjoying it and continue exploring. With ANY slingshot.

Rock on mate,

Trem


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I guess it all depends on where you live and what you want to do with a slingshot 
If I want to shoot faster with more acuracy easier I would just use my airgun or firearm. The challenge of getting accurate and the compact size of them something I can shoot that fits in your back pocket take any place with know problem is what got me into the sport . Besides better faster rubber I don't want bulky bells and whistles on my slingshot.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Have you ever head of "Holless Allen"? The guy who invented the compound bow. Technology will find it's way into the sport. I'm already beginning to see it with the band anchors on the Y-fork and the Ocularis slingshots. Fall away (or to the side) forks, auto aligning heads, sights, etc. There will always be a cadre of stick and rubber folks, but somebody else will always be working on a better mousetrap.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

While I don't shoot the fastest setups as is ... I'd still like to play around withe one off these.

Alternatively... I wonder if you could create something similar to this with just springs and paracord "bands" and have a slingshot that doesn't have such regular band breakage???


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

NaturalFork said:


> While I don't shoot the fastest setups as is ... I'd still like to play around withe one off these.
> 
> Alternatively... I wonder if you could create something similar to this with just springs and paracord "bands" and have a slingshot that doesn't have such regular band breakage???


I've seen people making mini crossbow/bow things where they use bass guitar strings as the "bands." (Pun) but to integrate this same technology into a sling, I doubt it'd be pocket sized. Would need to have pulleys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I have seen people put pulleys and run the bands inside the frame itself to increase power and keep the slingshot small


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

romanljc said:


> I have seen people put pulleys and run the bands inside the frame itself to increase power and keep the slingshot small


Got any pictures pal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

viro.venom said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen people put pulleys and run the bands inside the frame itself to increase power and keep the slingshot small
> ...


Yea


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> viro.venom said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Here is another example of one


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Jörg made many slinsghosts with pulleys and other stuff. They're compact, but not as simple as a common slingshot, also not as easy to make and pulleys etc can reduce efficiency. If you read his forum these old concepts came up time to time and usually he spends some time to clarify things. If there is a specific need to make a slingshot compact and band-tube wear and tear is not that big issue it might be fine. There is a maximum retraction speed of elastics. Increasing draw force has no effect on maximum achievable speed itself. It is suitable if the ammo weight is increased. Otherwise its is overpowering and ends with handslap and failure of elastics.

However fun and entertaining projects for sure if that is the point!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You are getting a longer power stroke I believe when. You run them in the frame there is less play 
In Theory should increase speed if all other things are = same draw length bands .xct 
Don't know if he tested that.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

romanljc said:


> You are getting a longer power stroke I believe when. You run them in the frame there is less play
> In Theory should increase speed if all other things are = same draw length bands .xct
> Don't know if he tested that.


Basically they're the same as a starship design - just super compact. Increased active band length.


----------

